# de 3x9 a 2x10



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Compañeros Bicicleteros, 

Alguien de uds ha pasado de una tranmision de 3x9 a 2x10 o 3x10? que experiencia han tenido. Les pregunto porque en mi bicicleta hardtrail la multiplicacion de 3x8 paso a mejor vida , entonces no se si aprovechar y cambiarme a un sistema mas nuevo lo cual representa una inversion $$$.

Esencialmente seria para andar en el bosque de la primavera, donde si hay desniveles pronunciados como son las torres.

Como dato adicional, mi otra bici es fs con 3x9. Cualquier comentario seria de gran utilidad, 

saludos ,


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Su bici es 3x8 o 3x9? Si es 3x9 es facil convertir a 2x10. Que tipo hardtail tiene?


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

es de 3x8 , es una orbea con tijera de 100mm. es mas enfocada a XC


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Leo:

Las transmisiones 3x8 eran realmente buenísimas , casi nunca se rompían las cadenas y se tenía un rango de cambios o velocidades bastante bueno para casi todo tipo de terreno, aún recuerdo los Shimano STX-RC que en lugar de tener las tres "b's" solo tenían dos "bonitos y baratos" y en lugar de la otra b tenían una "e" de excelentes.

Lástima que en la actualidad es muy difícil aunque no imposible conseguir partes para esos sistemas 3x8.

Si los demás componentes de tu sistema 3x8 están en muy buen estado , yo haría el intento de buscar solamente la multiplicación para sustituir la que ya chupo faros, por ahí todavía se consiguen a muy buen precio las Sugino Impel de eje "cuadradito", si lo que se amoló fueron solo los platos ...también se consiguen .

Ahora respecto a que si 3x8,3x9,3x10, 2x9,2x10,1x9,1x10 o 1x11 ..caray!!! ya parecen las tablas de multiplicar mi comentario es el siguiente .

Para mí todo este relajo de que van sacando al mercado mas y mas sistemas de transmisión es en gran porcentaje asunto de mercadotecnia y consumismo , y en muy pequeño porcentaje es un asunto de desempeño.

Yo tengo actualmente en mis bicis 3x9 con cassette 11/34 , 2x10 con cassette 11/36 y 3x10 con cassette 11/36 , el que mas me gusta es el 3x9 lo tengo con multi XTR, Cambio XO , desviador XTR, mandos XO , cassette XTR y cadena Sram , por otro lado tanto el 2x10 como el 3x10 son full XT .

Nunca me ha gustado hacer adaptaciones experimentales con los platos, ya que mis bicis todas utilizan el desviador de montaje directo y se vuelve un desmother el asunto de los desviadores "específicos " de tal forma que mejor compro los grupos completos .

Respecto al desempeño en realidad pienso que es un asunto de gusto particular influenciado por aspectos como que tan potentes trae uno las piernas,en que tipos de terreno se rueda y que tipo de bicis se utilizan .

En realidad en el 3x9 y el 3x10 no son exactamente 27 y 30 diferentes pasos , realmente cuando mucho hay 22 y 24 pasos respectivamente ,me explico ; dependiendo del numero de dientes de cada plato y de cada estrella del cassette hay que ir restando del número total de pasos los cruces de cadena de los extremos del sistema que básicamente son dos (22/11 y 44/34 ) y que incluso pueden ser cuatro y descontando también los pasos que se repiten a través de toda la gama de cambios que fácil pueden ser otros 3 o 4 pasos repetidos .

En la transmisión 2x10 yo si veo ciertas ventajas como que REALMENTE si hay 20 pasos efectivos ya que no hay cruces de cadena extremos y muy rara vez se estaría repitiendo un paso X , los cambios son mas nítidos y el desviador trabaja mas rápido y con menos ajustes ..o desajustes, una ventaja muy interesante es que en un sistema 3x9 el plato medio de la multiplicación está diseñado para subir la cadena al plato grande y también para bajar la cadena al chico ( mejor le ponemos granny para que nadie se vaya a sentir albureado...) en cambio en el sistema 2x10 el plato pequeño está diseñado para solo para subir y el grande es solo para bajar funcionando mejor, el desviador cuando es especifico 2 x10 también trabaja mucho mejor que los de tres platos.

Una desventaja de los 10 pasos es que las cadenas duran menos y no porque se gasten sino porque se rompen más.

Si se quiere cambiar de 3x9 a 2x10 y no sentir tanto "el brinco " lo que yo hice fue determinar cuales eran los pasos que mas uso en el 3x9 lo cual es relativamente fácil ya que nadie mejor que uno mismo sabe que pasos usamos en nuestros distintos recorridos , una ves que tiene uno los pasos simplemente hay que usar papel , lápiz y una calculadora para sacar las relaciones que empaten o se asemejen a las que usamos en el 3x9 , y de esta forma se puede determinar el numero de dientes que necesitamos en la multi y el cassette , es muy probable que algunos pasos no sean exactamente iguales , pero se puede buscar la alternativa mas cercana.

Yo le pondría a la hardtail el 2x10 y a la FS le dejaría el 3x9.

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Muchas Gracias Luis, muy interesante tus apuntes. Tratare de buscar las palancas de 8 primero y si no de plano me armo de una 3x9 creo que ahorita hay buenos descuentos porque la moda es el 2x10 o 3x10.

Si estuve investigando algo al respecto y como bien sabes aca en la primavera si hay buenas subidas por eso me interesaba saber si algun biker local tenia alguna con estas nuevas transmisiones.

De nuevo agradezco tus comentarios, Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Leomtb said:


> Muchas Gracias Luis, muy interesante tus apuntes. Tratare de buscar las palancas de 8 primero y si no de plano me armo de una 3x9 creo que ahorita hay buenos descuentos porque la moda es el 2x10 o 3x10


Las palancas de 8 y 9 vel son pefectamente compatibles.

Incluso ahora estoy usando mi multiplicacion de 9sp con 10sp. El unico problema que tuve fue que una vez se chupo la cadena y termine con la cadena atorada entre plato y plato, pero salio facilmente, sin dañar la cadena porque el espacio entre los platos de 8/9sp es ligeramente mas grande que en los platos de 10sp. El problema era la cadena sucia que se chupo, no la combinacion.

2X10 / 2X9 puede facilmente reemplazar un 3X9, siempre y cuando tu problema sean las subidas. 
Si quieres ir mas rapido de bajada o llaneando, entonces vas a sacrificar algo dejando el plato grande.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Leomtb said:


> Si estuve investigando algo al respecto y como bien sabes aca en la primavera si hay buenas subidas por eso me interesaba saber si algun biker local tenia alguna con estas nuevas transmisiones.


Biker local reportándose Leo.
No creo que tengas mayor problema en cuanto a "adaptarte" al 2x10 para las rutas de por acá, como dices es cosa de $$$$, pero las relaciones de platos-cassette se pueden balancear, de entrada un cassette 11-36 te permite subir mas relajado, solo habría que ver que platos trae, la otra opción es aprovechar los precios "ofertados" en 3x9 ó pensar en 2x9.
Lo que yo he probado en 2x9 es 42-28 y 40-26 con 11-34, con el primero no pude con las subidas de por acá, con el 40-26 se me facilitó un poco y es lo que traigo en la FS de diario y en la softail de respaldo, ah! y con cadena KMC 10s sin problemas.
Suerte en la cacería de componentes.


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

doccoraje said:


> Biker local reportándose Leo.
> No creo que tengas mayor problema en cuanto a "adaptarte" al 2x10 para las rutas de por acá, como dices es cosa de $$$$, pero las relaciones de platos-cassette se pueden balancear, de entrada un cassette 11-36 te permite subir mas relajado, solo habría que ver que platos trae, la otra opción es aprovechar los precios "ofertados" en 3x9 ó pensar en 2x9.
> Lo que yo he probado en 2x9 es 42-28 y 40-26 con 11-34, con el primero no pude con las subidas de por acá, con el 40-26 se me facilitó un poco y es lo que traigo en la FS de diario y en la softail de respaldo, ah! y con cadena KMC 10s sin problemas.
> Suerte en la cacería de componentes.


Muchas gracias Doc, te he visto subir al 8 1/2 arriba de tu "moto" entonces si comentas que la 2x9 no mas no mejor ni le busco jajaja.

Buscare un crankset de 3x9 primero, a ver si en granero rojo les quedo algo. Si no a buscarle un 2x10 ,

saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Leomtb said:


> Muchas gracias Doc, te he visto subir al 8 1/2 arriba de tu "moto" entonces si comentas que la 2x9 no mas no.


2x9 sí, pero con platos y cassette adecuados.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Maestro !!!


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

LB te envie un mensaje


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Hola Twin, ya te contesté a tu correo personal.

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## alexgh (Jun 8, 2014)

Hola a todos tengo una duda tengo una multiplicacion de 3x9 esta la podria convertir en una de 2 cambiando unicamente los platos, alguien lo ha echo o tendre que comprar una multiplicacion especifica para 2x10?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimado ,

En tu post original te hago mis comentarios al respecto.

Saludos.
the last biker


----------

